# Can Anyone Recomend Trade/Road Riscs Insurance?



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got my renewal through from the broker & it is too expensive. I am looking elsewhere now. I have a road risks policy with my cars on them so the indemnity needs to currently be £20,000.
Any info is welcome.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can have a look for you. Should be a few choices available at £20k indemnity, depending on what you need, your circumstances etc.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, feel free to PM me & or ask for my phone number etc.


----------

